# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  Jaxb fait quoi relement

## jasminrose

Bonjour

Pourriez vous me renseigner sur l'utilit de jaxb.

Premire approche Jaxb transforme un objet java en fichier xml.

Maintenant est ce que je peux crer un objet java dans lequel je peux stocker des informations que je tirerai d'un fichier texte. Pour creer un fichier xml

Informez moi sur la faisabilit de la chose

Merci d'avance pour toute aide

----------


## g_rare

http://java.sun.com/webservices/jaxb/faq.html
 :;):

----------


## mat360

Effectivement, JAXB permet de transformer un objet java en fichier xml. Plus finement, tu peux mapper un objet composite (compos de plusieurs sous objets) avec un fichier xml constitu de diffrentes balises. Tu peux faire correspondre  chaque objet interne une balise fille. Par Exemple:

Class A
Attribut Class B
Attribut Class C

<= Transform par JAXB =>

<A>
<B>
<B>
<C>
</C>
</A>

L'avantage de JAXB est que tu obtiens des objets java que tu dfinis toi-mme et pas les objets standards DOM par exemple. Tu peux donc dfinir des logiques, mthodes et traitements propre  ton domaine mtier. Tu utilise  alors un vritable modle objet mtier.

Ton ide de crer un objet java, de l'initialiser  partir de properties et de le transformer en xml par jaxb est tout  fait faisable. Mais tu peux aussi le faire avec des api plus rapides (SAX par exemple). L'avantage de jaxb est de mettre en place un modle objet. A toi de juger si cela te sera utile ou pas pour tes traitements.

----------


## jasminrose

avec sax je ne peux construire un fichier xml a partir d'un fichier plat de donne.

avec sax je peut parser un fichier xml (extraire les les diffrents neud et la racine ) 

ou bien je me trempe!!!!!!!

----------

